
Android Ice Cream Sandwich OS- Leaked Pictures | GizmoGyan - sanjayyadav
http://gizmogyan.com/2011/08/12/ice-cream-sandwich-os-leaked-pictures/#.TkTq4EqsE7Q.hackernews
======
FrancescoRizzi
Also, now, on Wired: [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/08/android-ice-
cream-san...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/08/android-ice-cream-
sandwich-2)

